# How high can whippets jump?



## Tiddlypom (5 November 2013)

Just musing at the moment. We lost our elderly JRT in the summer, and are just beginning to think of getting another dog as the remaining JRT (a 9 yo male) is looking a bit forlorn on his own.

I've always had a soft spot for whippets, and have been for a browse on a whippet rescue site. Well, we're an instant fail, as the requirement is for 5 feet high fencing all the way round the garden! We have 4 foot high post and rail with chicken wire in ours, we're more geared to stopping small JRTs escaping!

Do whippets really need 5 feet high fencing?


----------



## {97702} (5 November 2013)

Yes   If they are so minded (and mine always used to be) they would easily go over 4 foot fencing I'm afraid - sorry!


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 November 2013)

Thanks Picklenash!

We will have to either rethink the fencing or perhaps stick to JRTs!


----------



## CAYLA (5 November 2013)

High as hell if taught to...my whippet boy scaled an 8ft fence like it was fresh air and he jumps the 9ft chimnea with ease lol. Hence why I kept him....he was an escape artist and asking prospective owners to have atleast an 8ft fence was maybe asking a bit much lol


----------



## {97702} (5 November 2013)

Well I do like JRTs......but I LOVE whippets     So I would beg you to re-think your fencing, they are just so - well - whippety  

I always reckon my little greyhound is whippet sized (she is about 20 inches at the shoulder) - when I moved into my present house there was a 4 foot post and rail fence with chicken wire on it which I wouldn't have trusted her with, I was really lucky and the landlord replaced it all with a six foot fence before I moved in.  I'm not sure how tidy it would look, but could you increase the height of your fence by adding trellis panels to the top perhaps?


----------



## CAYLA (5 November 2013)

I actually have a picture of mine scaling the chimnea I will find it, u will find it hilarious, he scales it with ease.


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 November 2013)

I just love the idea of these leaping whippets! However, I don't think that I will get the fence extensions past my long suffering OH, more's the pity! We have quite a large garden that would need sorting.


----------



## CAYLA (5 November 2013)

Tiddlypom said:



			I just love the idea of these leaping whippets! However, I don't think that I will get the fence extensions past my long suffering OH, more's the pity! We have quite a large garden that would need sorting.
		
Click to expand...

HOWEVER.....I would rehome you a whippet that was not prone to jumping, we actually base the fence height on the dog in question. My boy whippet may scale the highest heights but my female would not have. My boy whippet has very god hunting skills, I suspect he was taught to jump with such skill. I would guess this is why he was a stray in the 1st place.


----------



## Pamfyson (5 November 2013)

Some whippets jump like stags.  Ours currently have no interest thankfully.


----------



## sheddy00 (6 November 2013)

Yes they can jump, one of mine used to clear our 6foot fence easily... Add trellis, or chicken wire to the top..they don't all jump though. And I am sur once you own a whippet you will be in love forever


----------



## Suelin (6 November 2013)

I had one that could easily clear the 5ft fence at the end of the garden.  The current peeps don't bother.  Our IG jumps at least 3'6" just to get in the truck and she does that with complete ease.  Thankfully though she shows no interest in escaping.

Have one, they are fab dogs.


----------



## Montmorency (6 November 2013)

I don't want to jinx myself by saying this but don't want you to be put off getting a whippet - although I have no doubt my two COULD jump our fence they have never tried to, and one of these is a whippet who has been known to climb a tree after a squirrel! I had a different problem in that I had to stock fence the entire garden as mine were more likely to go under/through a fence, but you've already got that one sorted.
Whippets are the loveliest dogs ever- but be warned, it's hard to stop at one!!


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 November 2013)

Thanks everyone for all the replies. Montmorency, yes our garden is well proofed against under/through escape bids thanks to a very determined JRT!

Seriously, if anyone knows of a mature non jumping whippet (say 2 to 7 years old) that needs a new home perhaps you could pm me? Said dog would have to contend with a still lively JRT so one that is used to living with another dog would be best. Ideally one that would be happy to use a cat flap as JRT uses it all the time! Can offer a country home with large garden and 7 acres of land attached, with horses and occasionally sheep!

Will start a new thread re whether to castrate a 9 year old JRT.

Please no button pushing, this is a genuine rehoming offer not a wanted ad.


----------



## wench (6 November 2013)

My old lurcher used to love going out for car rides. We used to have a range rover. He managed to jump into the back, from a standstill, with just the top bit of the "boot" open. He didn't even touch the bottom bit of the boot to get in.

How he managed to get himself through such a small space from about two foot away from the vehicle god only knows.


----------



## 2Greys (6 November 2013)

I think your lucky with your jrt my friends scales 4ft easily, climbs mesh too. Her greyhounds much like my own aren't jumpers though with cats about I wouldn't trust it couldn't happen with right motivation, our smaller lurcher 23" hops our 4ft dog gate. 

Lurcher link do consider homes with 4ft fencing, if they've a suitable dog. http://www.lurcherlink.org/llink/forum/index.php?sid=c579840831e07f7a78ad150d47b0323f


----------



## Inthemud (8 November 2013)

Have a look at JR whippet rescue! or ask on The Whippet Forum.

Fab dogs!


----------



## Tiddlypom (8 November 2013)

Thanks again, I have been drooling over whippet pics online!

However, I have realised that I don't think my property will be suitable for containing a whippet, because regrettably we have a wild bunny problem round here.  Despite the whole premises (ie the paddocks as well) being enclosed by chicken wire, rabbit electric fence and string, some of the little blighters still get in. Well, no self respecting sight hound is not going to give chase, is it, and unfortunately the bunnies run away off our land and the whippet will be bound to follow sailing over our perimeter.

The JRT chases the bunnies, but he's a climber, not a jumper so he stops at the electric fence because he knows it bites.

It's not going to work, is it .


----------



## 2Greys (8 November 2013)

It really depends on the individual dog some are more prey driven than others. I doubt my boy greyhound could be bothered to leap a fence in order to give chase, he doesn't give bunnies/squirrels much notice on lead either. I would contact the rescues anyway & see if they've a suitable dog. There is scruples whippet rescue and some of the lurcher rescues have whippety types in


----------

